# lpk.dll missing.cant access browser or any software.



## mitdrissia (Jan 26, 2011)

hi

i had a redirect google virus and i had some advice from another forum.
i tried everything and nothing helped.
then i tried out tdskiller.it found a malware and i had to reboot.after reboot it went worser.
i could not get my computer to startup. i got a blue screen and then it loops within startup recovey.
finally i got it to work with this thread:
http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...-url-ie-and-firefox-not-loading-528640-3.html

i still dont know if it removed the malware.

my computer works fine the only problem i now have is that i cant access any software or any browser. i get error: plk.dll or lpk.dll missing. any help would be appreciated.
thank you


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Hi - 

I suggest that you have your system reviewed by a Security Analyst.

Please follow these steps - NEW INSTRUCTIONS - Read This Before Posting For Malware Removal Help - Tech Support Forum

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

`


----------



## mitdrissia (Jan 26, 2011)

well i checked ou the link you gave me and it asks me to download softwares.
because i dont have access to my browser i cant download the softwares. what to do next?


----------



## CEM (Jan 5, 2011)

Can you access from safe mode ? if it's YES 
Go to Safe Mode and Open IE and go to Microsoft site then download 
Malicious Malware software from there. Then install software
Also on safe mode look your startup option with MSCONFIG AND disable all startup option then restart computer


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

mitdrissia said:


> well i checked ou the link you gave me and it asks me to download softwares.
> because i dont have access to my browser i cant download the softwares. what to do next?


Download the files on the computer you are using now. 

Copy to USB.

Copy from USB to other computer.


----------



## mitdrissia (Jan 26, 2011)

wont work. even in safe mode i get same error. LPK.dll missing. this goes from every software or browser i click on. without access to browser i cant download.
maybe you can give me direct link of a browser so i can download maybe when i reinstall it will work. or direct download of other softwares. 
what next?


----------



## mitdrissia (Jan 26, 2011)

i tried to download software from my mobile to my computer. the moment i want to install files i get again same eror. missing Lpk.dll. that means i cant install software.
what next.


----------



## mitdrissia (Jan 26, 2011)

@Betrano. i got the microsoft malware software downloaded to my mobile and then copied to my computer. suprisingly this software works. also ccleaner works. i did the scan in normal mode. is that a problem?scan done nothing found.

@jcgriff i allready have dds on my computer.shall i try to use it. i have gmer also on comp but i cant run it.i still get same error


----------



## mitdrissia (Jan 26, 2011)

@jcgriff couldnt get dds.scr to work. i got the lpk.dll error and this memory error.0x000000 i have screenshot of it see attachment


----------



## CEM (Jan 5, 2011)

check your services and start your windows installer and put this service in the option to AUTOMATIC


----------



## mitdrissia (Jan 26, 2011)

you mean the msiserive process. i put the windows installer on automatic. shall i reboot and see what happens.?

still same error. i am stuck for a week now without getting my computer to work.


----------



## CEM (Jan 5, 2011)

try malwarebytes on safe mode with full scan please


----------



## mitdrissia (Jan 26, 2011)

well now i cant get in my comoputer again. i get 0x000000074 stop error. bad system config.
i dont have windows cd only recovery cd.what next


----------



## CEM (Jan 5, 2011)

"STOP 0x00000074 BAD_SYSTEM_CONFIG_INFO" Error Message When You Start Your Computer
"STOP 0x00000074 BAD_SYSTEM_CONFIG_INFO" Error Message When You Start Your Computer


----------



## mitdrissia (Jan 26, 2011)

well i have a xp cd. but now i have the recovery cd in the computer.it stuck there untill i can get in windows.

what i did was trying restore point for more then 3 hours. then i get stuck again in recovery part without blue screen.later on when i hit f8 i got stuck in blue screen 0x74. the problem is i cant eject without getting in windows.i need cd to be ejected.its recovery cd.

well i got the cd ejected finally and now i am reinstalling xp.
its not memory problem. i checked diagnosis and all is fine.


----------



## mitdrissia (Jan 26, 2011)

well i started installing windows xp cd and after 6min i got errorcode 7: cant load i386/halaacpi.dll into memory.
i just ordered windows 7 but it will be delivered in about 2 weeks and i am afraid i will get same error.
i cant go further with xp setup.what to do next?


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Bugcheck *0x74* = BAD_SYSTEM_CONFIG_INFO = the SYSTEM registry hive is corrupt

Run HDD diags - http://www.techsupportforum.com/2828431-post7.html


----------



## mitdrissia (Jan 26, 2011)

well i cant access windows so i cant use the tool in the link you gave me. however i did a harddisk check with diagnostic tool from recovery cd and it all passed. all hardware are fine.
so if it passes it means hardware is fine right?
i am really stuck. i am afraid if i get the windows 7 cd i will get same errorcode 7 like in win xp or is it possible it will get fixed because its a windows 7 pre installed laptop?


----------



## mitdrissia (Jan 26, 2011)

WEll i received my windows 7 today and i installed it immediately.all is working fine now. I need to download drivers manually right?
What to do next to check if i am still infected with rootkit virus?
thank you


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Hi - 

Go to system manufacturer's support site for driver updates. Also check device manufacturer's support site, e.g., video, audio, networking, etc...

Check for Windows Updates - www.update.microsoft.com

If you believe infection is present, have your system reviewed by a Security Analyst.

Please follow these steps - NEW INSTRUCTIONS - Read This Before Posting For Malware Removal Help - Tech Support Forum

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

`


----------



## mitdrissia (Jan 26, 2011)

ok great, thanks for the info.This thread can be closed.


----------

